# avairy size???



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i plan to build an avairy measuring 1'x2'x3' on my 4'x4' loft. its kind of small but its better then nothing. any opions?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know that much about little avairys cause my whole loft is pretty much an aviary, but I think if they can spread there wings out and sit out in the sun and rain. then its enough room. Im not sure though. hopefully that will help


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

The bigger, the better of course, but you know what kind of space you can spare and it is a question of cost too. Can you post a sketch of your plan?


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

heres a sketch on paint


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

That should be fine, but don't over crowd the loft. very bird should have at LEAST 2 square feet to themselves. ( I think ) any way good luck.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*over crowding*



Columba livia! said:


> That should be fine, but don't over crowd the loft. very bird should have at LEAST 2 square feet to themselves. ( I think ) any way good luck.


yes,size does matter..i found out the hard way--found one dead,for no apparent reason,,so-i put camera in the loft and could not believe all the bickering,,feathers flying,,only one time did i find blood./.i installed a radio-low volume(sports channel),and night lite-4watt,/,even though this worked to calm them down i still keep a camera on them(big brother)-.sincerely james waller


----------

